# 3 new members



## 3 MCs (Mar 8, 2012)

A hello from floyd , Nero and Silver
We are maine coone and live in kent
Floyd is 5 and extremly laid back unless he is climbing which is his favourite pastime He is 8 kg which is about average for a male MC.

Nero and silver are brothers and 22 weeks old
Nero is the definition of a hyperactive kitten and will play with anything
It is difficult still to call silver a kitten on account of his size - he weighs over ten and a half pounds so he is definately the boss .

A few pics
floyd ( or half of him )










Nero having a quiet moment










Silver (for reference the table is 52 " x 31 " )










ok we are off to read some more threads rcat


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Good to see you here F, N & S!!!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*welcome 3 MCs!*

your boys are awesome! the expressions on floyd's and silver's faces look like they're saying "don't mess with me." ha ha! nero looks like a dynamo, though. they're all beautiful.


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Floyd is one handsome dude and so are the two brothers. It's good to see more Maine Coons here.


----------



## Stavros (Mar 11, 2012)

nice looking kittys!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I love Floyd's regal face! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of him.


----------



## miss_amanda (Mar 11, 2012)

What handsome kitties you have there!!


----------



## elleV (Mar 13, 2012)

What stunning boys!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I want a Maine ****! But then the kitty would be as big as me.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and your handsome boys.


----------



## 3 MCs (Mar 8, 2012)

A bit on an update

the boys had the snip last week. They seem to be unaffected . Silver came home and just carried on eating - his joint favourite pastime along with chasing things.

They are both now just over 6 months old Nero weights 4.5 kg (10lbs) and Silver is 5.8 KG !!!

He is getting really big and not just fat and it looks like he may become a bit of a monster . time will tell .


----------

